# the pics youve been waiting for ...



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

there you go i got my mom digicam a few minutes while i was at Rimouski this weekend.. long trip if you know the place .. i rode the engine while going lol now the E15IT got around 1500km and still pull hard... very hard 

so here the engine bay pictures


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

how did you connect your plumbing pvc intake to the TB? i want to do something similar to my ga16i when i get all the crap going wrong fixed.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well i changed the original bolt that hold the cover for longer ones... wich i cutted myself from a long threaded rod.. cutted the 3in pvc adapter so it was less high and made a cap in metal with a nice seal... guess its all gonna change some day for better piping duh... mainly because i dont think it will stand boost over 15 lbs...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

beautiful, man... when are you going to post dynos? that's got to be at least 150whp...


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, That's great! Yeah, let's see some numbers.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i hope i can bring it to the track this week end ... but maybe in 2 weeks


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

What size PVC is that?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Crazy , I love your homemade turbo. Although you used some parts of the E15, but you still fabricated other parts of the system. Looks like you gonna need to clock the turbo to get good intercooler piping there. Great job.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it is 2in pvc piping ... 

Mervic your right on this one ... i should be turning it so the outlet goes downward but i might go intercooler in the battery location with a small hood scoop .. So as of right now .. i just enjoy it without turning the boost higher !! Amezingly the clutch havent faded yet ..


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Holy COW that is a SWEET engine. Awesome job, I wish I had the resources and money and brains to do such a thing! PrOPs!!!


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

well theres a nice e16. ur on ur way ot a badass engine.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

MyClunkyAss12er this is actually an E15T engine with E16i intake manifold...  ill just wait till i can find the electronic i need to go mpfi...


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

ahh so its not as much of a frankenstien as i thought. still a nice little thing. when u go to mpfi and intercooler that will be a beast!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i on buying a T25 right now from a S13 Sr20det cuz my T2 is blown... smoke oil all the time on idle ... guess the seals around good after the dryed out from long time storage ...  first step for higher boost is comming real soon


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> i on buying a T25 right now from a S13 Sr20det cuz my T2 is blown... smoke oil all the time on idle ... guess the seals around good after the dryed out from long time storage ...


 Man, speaking of a new turbo I got the ultimate one for your motor. It's a T2/T3 hybrid and can be spent to around 23psi, but giving you a sustained 20psi without falling on it's face. Beautiful job with the car man and it just shows that we do have serious performance enthusiasts on our board. You, nismodriver, hybrid, myetball and a few others should be an inspiration to the guys who procrastinate on performance for their B12s. For the amount of work you did already, I would not hesitate to go MPFI, FMIC and a bigger turbo. Great job "Crazy".

Dee


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks Dee, sure id really like that turbo but i really have to go local on this one because it smokes as hell right now ... needed one ASAP so, im buying it from a friend who bought an HKS for his engine the only down point i see right now is the lag ill get with it... you got to inform on how this hybrid is made off... maybe i can have my t2 rebuilted around here with the T3 or the 14B i got lying in here ... my t3 is the same trim as the T2 but bigger...
All upgrades are planned for next summer tought because of the budget... income tax this year gonna get all i make till july !!


----------



## fastnx (Jun 14, 2002)

wherer did iyou get that motor? What car did it come out of? how much did you pay for the motor???


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i got the engine from a very nice friend of ours : BlownB310 wich he pulled from a wreker...

It came in Pulsar Nx turbo 83-84 ... 

How much... a steal !!  i dont remember right but i think somewhere around 400$ with a brand new head...


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Sweet job on the piping! Wouldn't mind having that under my hood..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I cannot wait to see that in real life


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

can wait to change the darn turbo... missing the days i drove that sucker now !!... should be changed next week... with some luck .. good thing i still got the beater thought


----------



## djohns6072 (Nov 22, 2004)

*thats cool as fuck*

what kind of turbo did you use on that


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

now rolling a T25 from the red top silvia engine. @10psi but still not tuned right ...should be all done by next spring  with the mpfi install and Ga16de ecu retuned


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

you ever dynoed that monster


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

nope .. not yet ... maybe next summer when ill get that ECU tuned ... i dont want to do it twice since it cost so much for dyno time and tuning.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey, crazy your a Auzzie at heart Bro!!! Props..... your a true E-Series Hero in my book.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> Man, speaking of a new turbo I got the ultimate one for your motor. It's a T2/T3 hybrid and can be spent to around 23psi, but giving you a sustained 20psi without falling on it's face. Beautiful job with the car man and it just shows that we do have serious performance enthusiasts on our board. You, nismodriver, hybrid, myetball and a few others should be an inspiration to the guys who procrastinate on performance for their B12s. For the amount of work you did already, I would not hesitate to go MPFI, FMIC and a bigger turbo. Great job "Crazy".
> 
> Dee


Mart,
Nice work on the motor. Hope you are able to source all the parts needed for the MPFI swap. I'd suggest getting on some Australion or New Zealand forums. May have to shell out some dough but they have more of the parts you need.

Dee,
Uh, T2/T3 hmmmmmmm....still have that T25 you sold me a while back. Maybe a little upgrade would be a good idea. Lemme know what you want for it, will be coming into a good bit of cash fairly soon.

If I can get my son's camera I'll take some pics of my current slow moving project. My C20GET rebuild. After all the work on my turbo Grand Am, #3 rod bearing shat the bed. 

Building a new engine. So far I've got a brand new factory short block. Replaced the stock rod/main bearings with Clevite-77s, replaced stock pistons with Speedpro hypereutectic lightweight cast pistons, stock moly rings, brand new Melling oil pump, new rod bolts, new cam followers, and a slew of other parts all from Ebay . Managed to get a German made Opel/Vauxhaull headgasket on ebay. Much better than the ones made for the U.S. version of the engine.

I'm on hold waiting for a large chunk of backpay. Going to invest in a more agressive cam and valve springs. Also going to put a 1.8L head on my 2.0L block to get a little more compression. Will have to do a good bit of porting to get the flow to match the 2.0 head.

Also going to get a good size FMIC and run a 1G DSM BOV.

I know all this is non-nissan but I think you guys will still enjoy the pics. I've got a couple vids pre-bearing failure here: http://www.subaru-svx.net/photos/user.php?Myetball|21356

Still driving my SVX on a daily basis. So far I've got up over 135mph. At full throttle it shifted into 4th gear at 125mph and wanted to keep pulling hard. Ran out of room (traffic ahead) or I would have seen if I could top 150mph. Not bad for a stock n/a motor.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks alto Red  ive been digging those Aussie board for a while ... sure thing i did was using they're favorite bearing and rings (wich comes from U.S anyway )

Myetball : this thread was digged from olllllld time  already been almost 15 months since i got those pictures  i dont even know if Dee still crawling around on this board  

Im pretty pleased to see that the grand am is getting a new life soon  its been a while now isnt it ?? ...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Ah nuts, shoulda checked the post dates. 

Definately been a while. The GA has been a paperweight for almost a year now.


----------

